# FreeBSD 6.3 Wi-Fi - Realtek 8187B



## reno4 (Jan 19, 2009)

It seems Realtek 8187B is not supported in FreeBSD 6.3.
URTW is for 8187L chipset and will not work with 8187B.
(But there are some problems with adding this driver to kernel related to missing header file in FreeBSD 6.3 required for URTW compilation.)

Does anybody know about the driver for 8187B?


----------



## richardpl (Jan 19, 2009)

Try ndisulator, ndisgen(8)


----------

